# Pictures from a deer blind.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I need to start thinning these buggers out. Counted 25 one morning with in 50 yards of the blind.



















Who are you again? Your going to do what?









 Al


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Love the pics. That is the reason hunting is enjoyable, even if one never kills a deer. Do you have all greys. We have greys and fox.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I've got a young boy student who rides my school bus and he's been telling me of all the squirrels he's been shooting out of his ground blind. I can see it not too far back behind his house. He's been telling me that he shoots 1 to 4 squirrels just about everytime he gets in it. There's several walnut trees behind his house and that's what the squirrels are after. 

I bought a ground blind the other day but I haven't gotten around to setting it out and trying my luck at shooting squirrels out of it yet.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have the red faze of the fox squirrels too. It wasn't till about 5 years ago that the greys starting showing up.
I can see them by just finding a confortable tree to set againest.



















 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Then you have these










ound:

big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Does all the squirrels do that in Mo. Rock? Nice dance! Thanks!


----------

